# JDBC Möglichkeit SQL-Text eines PreparedStatement zu bekommen



## takidoso (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo und Halli,
irgendwie suche ich mir gerade einen wolf und finde z.Z. nicht die Möglichkeit, den verwendeten SQL-Text aus einem Prepared-Statement zu holen.
Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, ob diese direkte Anforderung, den gegebenen SQL-String zu bekommen, existiert, allerdings hoffe ich es, da ich sonst die SQLs-Statements umständlich selbst merken müsste.

weiß jemand da den richtigen Weg, für reines JDBC?

vielen Dank für Hinweise

Takidoso


----------



## SE (14. Juni 2011)

Warum willst du die Werte aus dem Query-String wieder rausholen ?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

mit dem p6spy JDBC Driver Wrapper kannst du die SQL Statements jeder Java Anwendung die JDBC verwendet anzeigen lassen:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/p6spy/

Siehe auch:
http://blog.frankel.ch/tag/p6spy

Mittels IronEye SQL:
http://www.javaperformancetuning.com/tools/ironeyesql/index.shtml

Kann man die von P6Spy generierten Logfiles sehr bequem analysieren.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. August 2013)

Hallo,

eine weitere SQL Statement Logging Möglichkeit wäre die Verwendung von log4jdbc - das Funktioniert auch wunderbar in Verbindung mit anderen Logging-Frameworks wie Logback:
https://code.google.com/p/log4jdbc/

Gruß Tom


----------

